# is catnip addictive?



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

what do you think? my cat is meowing for it every evening


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you sure it's the catnip your cat wants? Not food?

Here's a link that may some of your questions:

http://www.myhealthycat.com/catnip-addiction.html


Edited to add: My kitty has no reaction to catnip. Other members may have had different experiences....as I'm sure they will let you know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Ginger :roll: at it :lol: .

Dan


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

All my cats except Yoshi _loved _catnip right off, but I kept giving it to them almost every day (they are spoiled), and now it doesn't do anything anymore and they ignore it. Cat grass, on the other hand, is like crack cocaine to them, no matter how many times they get it. :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My cats like it, I always thought it was supposed to mellow then out but they end up fighting...so they don't get it very often.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Catnips makes my cats go psycho. 8O


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

This makes me think of silly cat cartoons with cats getting high on kitty weed. :lol: 

Catnip and is fun, safe and good for your cat, indulge your cat but limit it to a couple of times a week so your cat doesn't develop an immunity or indifference to it.

I love getting Spotty "high on kitty weed." Rosie is not affected much by it. I can remember reading somewhere on the internet that adult males are usually more likely to be influenced by catnip than females.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

KItties are so much fun when they're high on 'nip! Most get very playful, so much that they wear themselves out and have to take a long nap. :lol: :catrun :jump 
Catnip is great, in moderation. It's definitely a kitty drug. Some cats will get sick from too much 'nip. (overdose?) I can see where it might be at least psychologically addictive if given too much or too often.


----------



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

seems that my female cat is getting high 8O , but boy doesn't really care about catnip, his main addiction is food.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I've read that not all cats have the "catnip gene". Maybe your male kitty doesn't have it.


----------

